# Glenwood Springs Bridge Replacement



## pinemnky13

Hey kids;
They are planning to do "temporary river closures" during the replacement of the grand Ave bridge
They want people's opinions on this and you can sign up for emails on the specifics
Seventh Street to close under Grand Avenue bridge on workdays | AspenTimes.com

Just a heads up, they plan on closing the bridge for 3 months come the middle of August. And it's gonna suck some big balls


----------



## caverdan

It's been needed for many a year. Do you know how long the construction is suppose to take?


----------



## pinemnky13

Too long, it's started a couple of weeks ago, they're building a cause way on the south bank of the river. 
The bridge will take 3 months to complete after the close the old one, build a roundabout. 
I'm going to say staying away from glenwood during rush hour is going to be the rule as I know it is going to be a massive cluster fuck


----------



## Gremlin

Thanks for posting this. I read the article but missed the part about them wanting river users opinions. I'm sure they already have input from the commercial outfits and the Hot Springs Pool but I would like to know how it will affect private boaters.


----------



## yesimapirate

Would it be possible for the locals to keep the buzz crowd updated with construction photos? More for intrigue, but could also effect trips out that way too.


----------



## melted_ice

Already a pain and they're barely started. This is gonna be rough but rather nice when done IMO.


----------



## Panama Red

https://www.codot.gov/projects/sh82grandavenuebridge
Here is the link for the project.

You know, Frederick Fucking Chopin.


----------



## bigdave

One of the Project Engineers that is working for one of the GC's on the job is renting a room in my house. It sounds like a really complicated project. It involves the Interstate, all of the up valley and down valley commuter traffic, the railroad, massive amounts of utilities, the hot spring pool, tourists, pedestrians etc and of course river users. On top of all of that they also have to worry about the actual construction.

They are really concerned about communication with river users during the different phases of the project and how that should best be accomplished. They know how popular that stretch of river is with every type of river craft out there both commercial and private and how important it is to this area and visiting boaters. Of course safety is first.

The two causeways are going to make temporary new features both at high and low water. There is not a lot of gradient there but the river will be constricted. They are going to be lifting massive girders etc. out over the river and drilling from the causeways. The causeways are not a place where they want anyone to stop as they are made from really sharp boulders and there is heavy equipment working above. There are going to be hazards when the new piers are installed and the old ones removed. I am sure that there are many other things to consider as well.

I think that it is important to the boating community that some of us participate. While they are very aware of us and want to make sure we are all safe, it does not sound like they have much experience with what we do and the best way to keep all of us safe and informed.

I sent an email to the link in the Aspen Times article and someone immediately responded.


----------



## Panama Red

Complete shit show brought on by years of neglect and a improper structure built and a the replacement structure is even worse. WE ARE FUCKED. I do how ever enjoy there unrealistic time line.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Sherpa9543

Maybe a dumb question here, but will this affect Shoshone laps in any way?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin

Sherpa9543 said:


> Maybe a dumb question here, but will this affect Shoshone laps in any way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



No. That will be f'ed up by some other construction project. I believe there is going to be another phase of I-70 repaving in the canyon again this year but haven't yet heard how it will affect things.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## daairguy

So how will this effect river trips floating by during the construction? Are they going to expect boaters to portage? Will they keep a designated passage for boaters to float by under the construction? I have not been able to find any info on this topic.


----------



## Panama Red

I imagine that the forest service personnel will be enforcing at the griz put in?

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Gremlin

daairguy said:


> So how will this effect river trips floating by during the construction? Are they going to expect boaters to portage? Will they keep a designated passage for boaters to float by under the construction? I have not been able to find any info on this topic.



What bigdave said is about the most comprehensive thing I've heard so far. Beyond that, it sounds like there will be times when it will not be safe to be on the river in the vicinity of the construction. The details need to be worked out and hopefully we will be able to be part of the discussion. Whether that will mean no passage on a particular day, or daily within certain times I hope we will be able to provide input so they know what would cause the least disruption. They seem like they want input and are trying to be accommodating.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate

This may be inquiring about the obvious, but they are taking snow melt into construction consideration, right? Meaning work in the river and its banks would probably be a lot easier at 2-5k vs 10-15k flows.

For any locals out that way, how's it looking? I went by in late Jan, but couldn't see much more than an excavator or 2 and a bunch of orange fence.


----------



## Panama Red

I'll post some tonight or tomorrow.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Panama Red

This is on the south side of the river looking east I'll get one of the north tomorrow.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## yesimapirate

Thanks Red!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Panama Red

Got some more pics today.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## pinemnky13

Lets get the duckies out


----------



## Panama Red

There is a rock on the right bank making a wicked lateral. You can kind of see it.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## jgrebe

I received a flyer today concerning an informational meeting to discuss the Colorado River closures and impacts from the bridge construction. It is schedule for Feb 29th, 4:30 PM at the Brew Pub in Glenwood. Please show up if you use this stretch of the river!


----------



## grandavenuebridge

*GRAND AVENUE BRIDGE RIVER MEETING 2/29*

ATTENTION RIVER GUIDES, FISHERMEN, SUPers, KAYAKERS AND OTHER RIVER USERS:
Please join us at the BrewPub Monday Feb. 29th at 4:30 for important information about upcoming and summer river closures during the Grand Avenue Bridge project. Light appetizers provided - email [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## Gremlin

Does anyone have information about the access at Grizzly currently? I pulled off there today and the entire boat ramp loop is closed and full of construction equipment. It looks like it is being staged by the contractor doing the repair work to I-70 from the rockfall. It looks like it might be there a while.


----------



## daairguy

Im also interested in any updates. Im thinking about taking the raft out soon.


----------



## Panama Red

Griz ramp opens mid April.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## yesimapirate

How's that bridge lookin? We've got a big shindig out that way in 2 weeks, and I'm hoping we are able to float thru town.


----------



## grandavenuebridge

Running 5,210 today. We have a meeting tomorrow with all of the river delay information. Please email me, [email protected] if you cannot attend, and I will send you the info. Thank you.

Meeting is Tuesday, May 10th at 5:30 at the Glenwood Springs Library


----------



## Gremlin

Floated through yesterday. Two to three foot splashy waves formed by the constriction at this level. Similar to the boat chute at the whitewater park at west Glenwood. Maintenance rapid at No Name tunnels is bigger.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin

grandavenuebridge said:


> Running 5,210 today. We have a meeting tomorrow with all of the river delay information. Please email me, [email protected] if you cannot attend, and I will send you the info. Thank you.
> 
> Meeting is Tuesday, May 10th at 5:30 at the Glenwood Springs Library



Actually, the flow only got up to 3710 cfs on the Dotsero gauge yesterday and came down a little today. 5210 cfs must be at the gauge below the bridge after the Roaring Fork enters.

We'll see you at the meeting tomorrow. Thanks for keeping us posted!


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Panama Red

Bahahahaha^

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## pinemnky13

So boys who's going to the meeting with me tomorrow?


----------



## skideeppow

It looks like Shashine exit will have 30 min deals eastbound Tues and Thursday while they do more rock scaling at the tunnel.

http://www.aspendailynews.com/section/home/171059


----------



## pinemnky13

Well it looks like they are going to have some closures between the weeks of July 14 - 29 & August 2nd - 23rd
No weekend work and between the hours of 4am to noon. The ramp at grizzly will be closed and guarded and there will be a $100 fine for those caught going under the bridge before noon
On the good side they have these weeks marked out but are only anticipating 4 days of actual work each month but are calling out these weeks as conditions may affect what can happen. The information people will keep us informed.
As usual the commercials are concerned about the bottom line and don't really give a hoot about private boaters as we only play on the river and not pay them to be on their river.
There was one stand out owner who asked actual questions and put in good input and wants us all to work together while this is happening.
The information group putting out the info is really on top of putting out information and during those periods they will have information at 3pm for the following day.
The whole thing is basically about safety as they don want us under the bridge as they will be placing girders and utility lines and concrete and the don't want to kill one of us on accident.
Shoshone will be open for laps the entire time!


----------



## yesimapirate

I feel like the only one inquiring about the bridge work , but I have another question that hopefully locals can help with. 

I heard from a fairly reliable source that the hot spring runoff that goes into the hobo hot springs is to be rerouted. Is there any truth to this? If so, any beta on when it is to be rerouted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## daairguy

yesimapirate said:


> I feel like the only one inquiring about the bridge work , but I have another question that hopefully locals can help with.
> 
> I heard from a fairly reliable source that the hot spring runoff that goes into the hobo hot springs is to be rerouted. Is there any truth to this? If so, any beta on when it is to be rerouted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


They're planning on rerouting it and releasing the hot springs water in the middle of the river. So no more hippie dips.


----------



## Gremlin

Yeah, it's done. They have been struggling to make it "illegal" with periodic enforcement of trespassing on the CDOT right-of-way. It is now downriver and right at the eastbound I70 exit and covered by a grate. The surrounding grade is also too low but we'll just let them figure that out😀.




Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yesimapirate

Thanks Gremlin. Somewhat sad to see it go, but I also somewhat see the illegal side as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Gremlin

Good summary Pinemonkey. I attended with the hope of avoiding the commercial trips. They asked that the "delays" allow them to launch at Grizzly at 10:30 and not pass under the bridge before noon, rather than restricting their launch at Grizzly until noon. 

If all the commercial trips are held up until 12:00, I will not be showing up at that time. If they can launch at 10:30 then I will definitely be on my usual schedule of the "crack-of-noon" club.

Also heard mention of the commercials doing more "alternate" trips which will affect the Carbondale, Westbank, and South Canyon ramps. No one from BLM, Colorado Parks and Recreation, or Forest Service showed up (or gave input) so I hope they are aware of the added use of the other ramps they should be anticipating.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin

Another meeting is planned for early June, right after Memorial Day, with a few more details about the river "delays" and hopefully answers about commercial launch times. The planners wondered how they could distinguish between commercial and private which I have explained should not be a factor, we all float at the same speed.


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## grandavenuebridge

yesimapirate said:


> I feel like the only one inquiring about the bridge work , but I have another question that hopefully locals can help with.
> 
> I heard from a fairly reliable source that the hot spring runoff that goes into the hobo hot springs is to be rerouted. Is there any truth to this? If so, any beta on when it is to be rerouted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


This is a Glenwood Hot Springs project, not associated with the Grand Avenue Bridge. They are moving their hot water pipe, upstream of the GAB.


----------



## eklars

Update: At the last Glenwood Bridge Project meeting, roughly June 15th, it was announced that Grizzly Creek and Shoshone would be fully closed at the on/off ramps. So no access whatsoever, even for Sho-Griz laps until 12pm on July 14th, 15th, 18th, 19th, and 20th.


----------



## grandavenuebridge

The official closure dates are:
July 18 to July 22, weather and wind permitting
There will be no launch at Shoshone, Grizzly or No Name until NOON.
We have worked with commercial companies, and they are on board as well.
Please email me at [email protected] with any questions or to be added to our email list.


----------



## Mut

Not to be too technical but does this mean that people can put in at hanging lake and run Barrel Springs? Are the ramps closed to take out too?


----------



## grandavenuebridge

Ramps at Shoshone will be completely closed at 4 AM to noon.


----------



## pinemnky13

I hope you let the post independent know that as it was stated that commercials can do 2 Shoshone laps prior to the bridge area opening


----------



## grandavenuebridge

We have let the Post Independent know.


----------



## brown

Paddling Shoshone plus Grizzly was fun last night. Shuttling back up to Grizzly and Shoshone from the Two Rivers takeout was not fun. Had to go down to Exit 114 West Glenwood, get on I70E, wait, get off at Exit 116, wait, two lane detour past the vapor caves, and eventually back to the put ins. Drive back down, load gear in the dark. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## grandavenuebridge

Hi brown - apologies that you were caught in the detour last night. For email alerts on traffic impacts email me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list.

Sam


----------



## pinemnky13

Yeah it's a mess down there, I've been doing 2 rivers to south canyon, it's got a little more action going on as far as splashyness goes and it beats the traffic which has been a zoo without the bridge work going on @ rush hour time


----------



## grandavenuebridge

The Colorado River is OPEN at the Grand Avenue Bridge

Good News: Safety critical overhead work is complete for the rest of the week. Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name put-ins are OPEN for public and private use.

Boaters are encouraged to use caution approaching the Grand Avenue Bridge, as laborers will continue working on the pedestrian bridge.

STAY TUNED: River users should anticipate similar put-in delays through September 2016. Stay tuned for updated information on scheduled Colorado River delays and overhead work. The GAB project will announce the next closure schedule soon.


----------



## yesimapirate

How's that bridge looking? I was out that way about a month ago, and the pedestrian bridge looked complete.


----------



## grandavenuebridge

The new pedestrian bridge is on schedule to open in March 2017. Crews are pouring the concrete deck today. Check out the live video on our Facebook page.


----------



## pinemnky13

Us locals are preparing for the shitshow that is going to be. Closed from sometime in August till December next year. I think I'll have to turn my Shoshone grizzly- south canyon trips into over nighters just to avoid the traffic this is going to cause. 
It needs to be done but it is going to hurt bad with the traffic and I mean real bad as us locals are already experiencing at rush hour going through town. 


Call me something other than Dumas


----------



## markhusbands

That is going to be crazy. More crazy on an already crazy road.


----------



## Gremlin

I would suggest tourists avoid Glenwood for a year but I'm not on the Tourism Board 😏


----------



## pinemnky13

Gremlin said:


> I would suggest tourists avoid Glenwood for a year but I'm not on the Tourism Board 😏



Not on the rebranded, repainted school busses 


Call me something other than Dumas


----------



## pinemnky13

Gotta keep the local river guides making their mo ney 


Call me something other than Dumas


----------

